# Happy Birthday Deathtouch



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy birthday my friend. Make the most of it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday DT. Hope you get some new underwear!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday DT!!


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yo, DT, Happy Birthday, mang.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you. I feel old.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday DT!!!!

You're not old. 40 is the new 30. Didn't you know that?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

DeathTouch said:


> Thank you. I feel old.


You're only as old as you feel. So, since it's your birthday, go out and feel two twenty-year olds. Just don't get caught. ;}


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday! DT


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

BoysinBoo said:


> You're only as old as you feel. So, since it's your birthday, go out and feel two twenty-year olds. Just don't get caught. ;}


That makes sense.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy b-day DT! How ol' are ya???


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

40


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cheer up my friend. Don't ya realize that if you were a dog you'd be 280 yrs old? Aren't we humans lucky? :googly:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And if I were a tree I would have 45 rings. 5 of those are from spilled soda.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday DT!!! I think a birthday toast is in order, To DT, may he receive all the underware he needs and many more!!!!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday! If 40 is the new 30, may you feel positively 30ish and never feel as though your 90ish...or something like that.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Happy B-day.... 40's is kick ass. Chicks dig us!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Have a good birthday. Don't eat too much cake, at 40 it's a lot harder to lose them calories.


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Forget the cake, eat PIE!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mark! I think I still owe you a cake from last year.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ms. Wicked said:


> Happy Birthday Mark! I think I still owe you a cake from last year.


No, you owe me a custom made cape. LOL. thank you Kell...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Mark! Welcome to the 40 club, you old fart! LOL! Ok, wait, I'm older..oh crap.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday DT


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> Happy Birthday, Mark! Welcome to the 40 club, you old fart! LOL! Ok, wait, I'm older..oh crap.


I don't want to hear it. Peter Pan shall live forever, or die trying. LOL


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Mark!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday DT-have a Great day-its all down hill from here


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You wear green tights?


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

OMG!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Now get back inside so I can put the handcuffs back on ya!!!! :devil:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday
40?....big deal....ho-hum...
hahahahah
ok, I can say that cause I'm pushin 50


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday DeathTouch!!! I hope you had a wonderful day and enjoy a great new year!!*


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HAppy Horror Day


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy birthday DT, sorry i missed it. I was occupied in NJ and they refuse to let me get on the computer. Kellie had taken it over for her dance show.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Happy birthday DT!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thank you. Little late but it will do. LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated..... I'm so sorry to have missed telling you on time. It won't happen again. I promise.


----------

